# Confused



## miax (Sep 1, 2010)

My husband and I separated two years ago because of infidelity and lack of honesty on his part. It got so bad that we did not sleep together for over a year because I had no desire to be intiment because ogf his lies. Over the past six months we began trying to make this work, we were visiting frequentely, and even went on a cruse together. We live in different states and I decided to come back to our home for the summer, to see where things would go. During this time things have gone okay, except one problem. A few weeks before I arrived his attitude completely shifted. He was no longer calling me, he seemed distint, and I thought he had met somebody else because of his compleat 180*. Prior to my arrival we spoke on the phone where he told me, "I don't think I love you anymore, we have been seperated to long, and I am begining to resent you" and "Im afraid I'm going to do something that will forever hurt our relationship" (sleep with someone else is all that comes to my mind). We have been here for over 8 weeks and are going to counseling, but he says that he,"has a wall up" because to much time passed during our separation. The other factor is that in counceling he mentioned that he has no real desire to be sexual right now. We have had sex maybe twice in over 4 weeks. What do you think is going on? The entire time we were seperated he begged me to come back to him, but I was still very angery, his persistance is what caused me to regain my trust in him. I'm confused, I ask him whats going on and he says that I rejected him so much in the past that now he has a complex with me. That doesn't explain his entire mood shift and the comments he made on the phone. He says he wants us to stay here (we have two kids) and he says he believes that we will make it through this...Any advice will be appreciated. I just keep thinking that between the time we went on the cruise and when we got here he met someone else. Between his comments, lack of sexual intrest, and mixed singnals I'm beginig to doubt that this relationship will work out.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Only time will tell. I know everybody says this but based on my experience it's true. If a person wants to be with you, that person will be with you. 

If things get bad and it's too hard to keep going you also have the power to end it, think about your sanity first.


----------

